# Прошу помощи в оценке инструмента



## goon9 (17 Авг 2015)

Доброго времени суток!
Достался вот такой вот баян Восток. Лежит без дела, а мог бы верой и правдой служить и радовать чьи-нибудь уши. Хочу его продать, но я абсолютно не разбираюсь в них. Подскажите, чем дышит данный инструмент, готово-выборный ли он и тд. Буду очень признателен, если подскажите, что нужно указать в объявлении и какую цену можно за него просить, при условии что состояние нового, есть ремни и футляр. Я понимаю, что никто здесь не экстрасенс и такое нужно вживую смотреть, но все же прошу оценить, насколько это реально по фотографиям. Может у кого-то был такой.
Заранее благодарю! Хорошего дня и творческих успехов!


----------



## ze_go (17 Авг 2015)

максимум долларов 20, и то, если всё в норме (фетры-поролоны-мастики и т.д.)


----------

